# Cruze foot rest (Help)



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Its a strange request, but does anyone have any pictures of their LH leg foot rest in the 2012 LTZ?
Its typical of the Aussie conversion, but this good feature is not fitted on our RH drive SRi-V vehicles..
Must have been in the too hard to re-design basket, so the Australian attitude would be to just leave it out.. And they did..

If I can get a good look at what you guys have in the US and Canada, I'll get one in and fit it to the RH side of the vehicle, like it should have been in the first place.

Thanks in advance for any pics...

Cheers

Mark


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/8538-how-open-hood.html

The first picture in there is of the footrest and clutch pedal. If you need a better one, let me know!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine is an LT but here's a pic. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey
Thanks guys, It looks like it is actually intergrated as part of the carpet moulding..
Bugger!!!!
I was hoping it would be a plastic part that sits ontop and is secured through the carpet to the floor.
The one that you can just see in the interior pic of the US Cruze on the Chevrolet web site gave me that impression. 
It looks a bit wider than what I see here, but that maybe due to the angle of the photo on the web..

Thanks for the interior shots.

Mark


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

For my Asian (RHD) Cruze, I brought in a stainless steel dead pedal cover together with the accelerator / brake covers. I then got a local workshop to customize an acrylic mount for the dead pedal and mounted the stainless steel cover over it. Works very well!


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey goodto know, thanks for the input..
I think the RH drive cars were forgotten, when they designed the LH drivelayout..
I still think we do it wrong Downunder. All cars should be LH drive; it wouldsave a lot of hassle during conversion.
LH feelsso natural when I drive in the USA.


----------

